# ID some flowers, help me determine hardiness zone



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Trying to figure out what hardiness zone my farm is actually in, so I can plant some perennials and fruit trees. Around the house, there are some plants that "came with the place". Of the garden plants I can easily ID, not being a flower gardener at all, there are Saskatchewan lilies, like on our flag (zone 2), rhubarb (invincible), peonies (zone 3), and dandelions that overwinter and are the first thing up in the spring (zone 4?).

Our zone is reported to be anywhere from 4a to 2b depending where you look, but we are lucky to be in the hills and sheltered from much of the arctic blast of the "Four Strong Winds"

http://www.evansranch.ca/images/flowers/rose.jpg
So, there is a rose bush, which looks different from the hardy bush-type roses I had at my old place. With the long stems, it looks kind of like my Mom's roses, which are tender and only survive on the coast?
In the same photo are the leaves of what look like irises to me. But iris is only hardy to zone 5, I thought?

http://www.evansranch.ca/images/flowers/unknown.jpg
Then there are these huge flowers that I have no idea about. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

don't know about roses. the other plant is a hollyhock.


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Those could be bearded irises next to the rose, since they are close to the house foundation, it might be just enough warmer, especially if they are on the south side. Some siberian irises have leaves nearly as large as the bearded irises - or they could be some other thing entirely, spring will tell!


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Where I live, you can't determine the hardiness zone from a map either, the scale is too coarse. So I identified the closest wild plants, and looked up their hardiness zones.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys. Never knew about hollyhock, it is pretty and tough! (Zone 3)
Maybe I'll have to plant some more of it.

I guess those long leaves could be anything, really. It is the south side, so a little warmer.


----------



## homeinmontana (Jul 21, 2004)

Those look like iris leaves to me too! They are hardy zones 3 to 10, so are probably tougher than you thought. I have a lot of different types of iris in my zone 4 MT garden, and they are reliable growers in my climate.


----------

